# Highrail pickup



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was messing around tonight with the speeder that I bought from kidmans. and tried to cut it up and place it under this pick up.
Not to scale..








I placed two 9 volt batterys in serios but it still doesn't run too well. not sure why , 
But something different to do.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Marty... I have ideas along those lines as well, but have yet to put them into real world efforts.... Ya got me there.. Very Cool..


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Its almost there - 










-Brian


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I have thought of doing the same thing. I have an extra drive left over from an earlier project. Someone with a lathe could turn the the diameter of the wheels down or at least knock down the flanges.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat idea. 


Do the truck wheels match the rail width? If so you've got the potential for something really awesome.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I may see if HO scale diesel wheels will fit on the axles.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Might want to try N guage trucks


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05 Sep 2009 02:38 PM 
I may see if HO scale diesel wheels will fit on the axles. 
Would HO be too small? 

S scale might work better for 1:29, or whatever scale your UP truck is.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By altterrain on 04 Sep 2009 09:49 PM 
Its almost there - 










-Brian 

Brian Is that the real thing or is that something you made? If it is something you made you should submit it to the photo contest. That is a great pic It's hard to tell.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Who makes the truck? I'm trying to locate 70's era trucks and haven't found anything. 
Craig


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I found what truck that is:

1:25 scale Ford F250



Craig, I did a very quick search on eBay (under diecast cars) and found several neat looking 70s era Chevrolet Blazers and Silverados in multiple colors and some are even pre-weathered. They have raised wheels but might make a good bashing project, especially for a HyRail vehicle. Here's a link:


1:24 scale 1970s Chevy Trucks


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Marty; 


How goes the wheel sizing ? 




And . . . . 


"...neat looking 70s era Chevrolet Blazers and Silverados in multiple colors and some are even pre-weathered. They have raised wheels but might make a good bashing project . . . " 
Later this yr chk out Wallys' and that other .....Target ? I'm pretty sure some Wally' outlets had the 4x4 blazers in stock for xmas last yr. I know they had some vans (econoline ?) . 

Its' great that the manufacturers are finally producing more mainstream vehicles (1:24-:27) as every season comes about ! 

Alas I don't think i should be buying anymore even during post-season clearances ($3 - 4cdn) 



doug c


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

At one point I ahd a Chevy Suburban that Iw as goign to convert. I think I sold it as it was a highly desiable Nascar Diecast that I was going to butcher. I found a more suitable donor diecast. I had a set of O scale (high flanges) wheels I was going to re-axle to use. I also had a three channel RC car radio I was going to use to control it. Had a Large Servo that I was going to use for the drive train too. Someplace in a box are most of those parts.

Chas


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been busy getting ready for the open house and working my tail off at work. sorry.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

Thanks. Thats the real thing. Its a CSX truck on the old B&O mainline a few miles from Steve Gugel's house in Sykesville, Md. 

-Brian


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'll keep it in mind. But I'm trying not to start new anymore new projects. It always seems that the wish list of projects keeps growing. 
Craig


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

In the real world the truck rear wheels would be just touching the rail as that is what would power the vehicle along the rail. Martys is a bit under sized and does not match up. Over all if not a rivet counter it would work nicely as is. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I got a couple of model trucks from Rocky a while back. I will have to see if they match. I want to make one of these.

Maybe I should make one for the twenty nine saguro's proving grounds. 

What about a Tank Hi railer? Or am I going to far?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ the tank will need rubber tracks....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you really want to get crazy there is even a hi-rail 18 wheeler that the UP had at one time. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

How's this for an old Hi-rail truck?
 
http://naphotos.nerail.org/showpic/...p;BOOL=ANY
 
Of this old B&W shot from NYC?
 
http://naphotos.nerail.org/showpic/...p;BOOL=ANY
 
An old Ford?
 
http://naphotos.nerail.org/showpic/...p;BOOL=ANY
 
Did some one mention a tank truck? How about a weedsprayer?
 
http://naphotos.nerail.org/showpic/...p;BOOL=ANY
 
 
 
Chas


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting variety, thanks for the links Chas.

I always thought this D&RGW "Hi-Rail" was a neat one:


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok lets try this the other way.....

My inspiration...





























My failed start....























































And finally my photographing assistant....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone remember the movie with Burgis Meradeth in which he takes a old ford and let's some of the air out of the tires and runs it down the Rail Road track? He plays a con man. Takes place in the 1920's I think. 
The idea behind it is that the low air in the tiers allow them to form over both sides of the rails and acts like a flanged wheel


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get some small wheels from Ozark. That really in Wyoming?


----------

